# I'm fostering a sweet Bichon..sorry he's not a Maltese but he's a sweet boy named Sammy



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just took in a sweet little old man, a Bichon named Sammy. His daddy died in September.. , the wife didn't want him, she called him "my husband's dog",she barely whiffed at getting rid of him....no one wanted him so I took him in to help find him a home..
A shelter is no place for a nervous little man like him.
He ducks when you reach for him,but getting better..I think he's been hit...
Took him a couple days to relax around us..
Neutered, housebroke, he has good house manners.. he's making himself comfortable..he's commandeered the girls' fluffy pink bed and he's a sock thief ..lol

I talked with his vet, he's a bit overweight, weighs 19.5 pounds,should weigh about 14.. we're working on his weight.
He's got a few "old man warts" but otherwise, he's in good shape for his age..He will be 12 in July..
He gets along with other dogs, does fine with my 3 girls.
4 dogs is a lot on us ,with 3 dogs, my health and caring for elderly parents..

I hope someone will give a senior boy a home..
I'm in NW Ohio, near Toledo


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Awwwww So nice you saved him., he looks like such a good boy ! Looks so comfy in the bed! I know three is a lot, but it might be hard to give away with that adorable face! Bless you for watching and taking him in!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, thank you! You know how I am about our precious rescues! My Josie has his same little smile - must be a bichon thing! Give him lots of loves from us!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

I am so gla you are are to foster him. He looks sweet. How are tge guys reacting to him?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for helping this little oldie! He looks and sounds like a super nice little dog. 💗 I hope he gets over being hand-shy soon! Your slow and gentle handling may solve that quickly. These smart little dogs can figure out quickly who they can trust.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's actually warming up to us more.. he's playing.. surprised how fast he actually runs,being overweight (we're working on that) and almost 12.. He likes to play.. He started playing with the girls, so he does well with dogs...at least small ones like him.. The former owner's daughter has a pittie and she said they did well together too..

He's coming up to us and putting his feet up on us for attention..

Whomever adopts him,he will be scared a few days but he seems to warm up quick..
I don't think he had much attention..
His daddy used to take him out for icecream but as the owners health issues increased, seems he got less attention..

The daughter actually messages to see how he is.. the owner's wife kinda wanted to get rid og him.. calling "my husband's dog".. Even the vet I talked to said,she never came with husband for vet visits..

He's really a sweetie


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Michelle! I'm so happy to see you here! How have you been?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> I just took in a sweet little old man, a Bichon named Sammy. His daddy died in September.. , the wife didn't want him, she called him "my husband's dog",she barely whiffed at getting rid of him....no one wanted him so I took him in to help find him a home..
> A shelter is no place for a nervous little man like him.
> He ducks when you reach for him,but getting better..I think he's been hit...
> Took him a couple days to relax around us..
> ...


So kind of you to care for him. I do hope he finds a new home that will give him the love that you are obviously giving him now!! G-d bless!

Lainie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Michelle. I’m very close to a neighbor’s Bishon. She is such a sweet girl and so smart. 
I hope you let him live at your house. Sounds like you love each other already. 😊


----------

